# Dietary restrictions ,need onion free



## Mike60 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello all, l need to update my go bags. Since originally making up the bags my wife has developed a significant intolerance to onions. I am unable to locate any freeze dried food that is onion free. Any direction or suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What symptoms do they cause? Might be the lesser of the evils to buy her some Papaya Enzymes to resolve the digestive issues as opposed to re-structuring the diet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Think about this. Your talking about go bags. If it's bad enough that you have to bug out, I don't think you'll be stopping at Whole Foods or a health store near your BOL. I think Amazon deliveries will be out of the question. Dietary needs will have to be dealt with. Dietary and health care needs also need to be planned for in advance.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

This is a tough one and doesn't really have an easy answer. If it's just a 3 or 7 day bag you could go with pouches of granola and blueberries or similar and pouches of tuna or spam maybe a little bit of canned goods or cliff bars, but you're adding a lot of weight.

Your best option might be to buy #10 cans of individual ingredients and then transfer them to mylar and O2A yourself. This adds cost but will keep the weight down for her. You should be able to put together decent stuff it will just take a bit of creativity and experimenting to get your recipes down. Tomato powder and seasonings will be your friend here.

The third option would be to buy a Harvest Right. This is a lot of upfront cost, but you can make the meals yourself and then freeze dry them and you will know exactly what you're getting. My wife spent our first stimulus check on one last year and we have had good results so far, but with only a year of use I don't have a lot of real world experience to share on just how long different things will last.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Beechnut said:


> I don't have a lot of real world experience to share on just how long different things will last.


Shelf life for most things freezed dried is about 25 years. Mylar bags and o2 absorbers will be needed though.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would make up my own mixtures. You can buy the individual ingredients and try different things. If you need your go bag it is not a time to be sick. If you don't want to go to that trouble then I suggest things like peanut butter, canned meats/fish.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Onion intolerance? That's a thing? Holy smokes!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The powders are notorious burp producers. Fresh onions are tummy soothers.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Shelf life for most things freezed dried is about 25 years. Mylar bags and o2 absorbers will be needed though.


Yes but I like to see for myself so I will be pulling stuff out every two years and trying it. Need to rotate things anyway.

Couple things that I've done like the frozen hash brown patties and brown and serve sausage will get pulled at one year intervals because of the oils in them.


----------

